# Greatest inovation in hunting gear and guns over the last 30 years??



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I posted on another forum and got a good response, so I though I would throw it out here to us local guys as well.

I was thumbing through some old G&A, Outdoor Life and Sports Afield mags I have them all the way back to the mid 80's. 

What would you say is the greatest inovation in Hunting gear or guns over the last 30 years. for some it may be the development of Ultra Mags or Short Mags, scent control clothing, or maybe thinsulate boots. Others may belive it is optics or ect.

for me it is the development of premium rifle ammunition OTC. Since Im not a handloader.

Thoughts??


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

For me it's thinsulate and goretex whether you're talking footwear or outer layers - you're gonna have more success if you can stay out there longer.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Carbon clothing


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I think trail cameras have to be a big one. Does anyone remember "trail timers?" They were just a string you put across a trail attached to a timer, and when it was tripped it kept a log of times, I don't actually remember how many times it would store, I never used one myself.

Now, I know what deer are hanging out on my property, what times they move past, and even what the weather conditions were when they were moving. A few years ago, I never would have thought you would get a great pic, complete with time and weather info, for less than $200.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Has to be clothing. Lighter, warmer, and scent free. 

Trail cameras are up there as well.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Choke tubes- can't hardly buy a shotgun without them today. They make any shotgun so much more versatile.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Maybe not the greatest but something if you have never used it would most likely label as snake oil, a Thermacell.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Footwear Insulation is by far the most important innovation. Back in the 60's and 70's, cold feet defeated me before any other body part.  

Now if I ignore the basic need for food, water and security, its *Satellite On-Line imaging* on my smart phone that is the best innovation. I used to hunt just a few locations but now scout territory on-line which allows more diversity to improve the quality of my hunt. We do however need a few cell tower improvements before I'll feel the full benefit of this great new tool. 

I also have to say there are many innovations that reduce the quality of my hunting enjoyment:idea: But that's for another thread.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Expandable broadheads and carbon shafts

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## casey7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Gps


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Slug guns and sabot slugs.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Barry said:


> Footwear Insulation is by far the most important innovation. Back in the 60's and 70's, cold feet defeated me before any other body part.


Agreed. X2


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Thinsulate
Goretex
Underarmor


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

GPS
Trail camera's


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Barry said:


> Footwear Insulation is by far the most important innovation. Back in the 60's and 70's, cold feet defeated me before any other body part.
> 
> Now if I ignore the basic need for food, water and security, its *Satellite On-Line imaging* on my smart phone that is the best innovation. I used to hunt just a few locations but now scout territory on-line which allows more diversity to improve the quality of my hunt. We do however need a few cell tower improvements before I'll feel the full benefit of this great new tool.
> 
> I also have to say there are many innovations that reduce the quality of my hunting enjoyment:idea: But that's for another thread.


Agree with all three


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Rasputin said:


> Carbon clothing


Way ,way over rated. Dryers don't even come close to the temp needed to reactivate the charcoal membrane. Good wind or a hot doe r bout all u need! Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

1-clothing
2-optics
3-not equipment,but im going to sneak in the internet.i have endless information at my fingertips now researching species,hunt location,route of travel,lodging,etc,etc.i can also research the best clothing and optics at the best price, and have them at my door in a few days.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Guns greatest recent innovations? Savage has them both, the accutrigger and the Savage two piece bolt that always locks up square to the bore at a very reasonable cost.
If I count innovations that came along in my lifetime, screw in shotgun chokes have to top the list.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Boots....Thinsulate was good, Until the neoprene Muck boots came along.

Gore tex

GPS

online satelite images...FREE.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The internet


----------

